# The ugly truth behind Lancome National Makeup Artist events



## alyfashions (Oct 3, 2014)

I've been a part timer for 2 years at the Lancome counter. I bite my tounge alot because of the disadvantages and benefits that part time people have. I have a dinosaur as my counter manager. She has been in the business for 15 years. She is very narcissistic leader. She doesn't even train her team. All the sales are all about her. Which makes her bosses like her. But when she gets awards she claims " I couldn't have done it without my team". Anyways. thats just a run down on what I have to deal with everyday. I feel I need to get this negative energy out of me and tell the world about what a straight up fake sales person she is. It's disgusting. Anyways, lets fast forward to the ugly truth behind National Makeup Artist events. There are 4 of us on the team. Our National MUA wasn't supposed to be until the end of November, but another store has to switch days with us because her mom is sick. So, there goes the the potential Saturday day for walk up potentials for people who don't have such a loyal client base. Our new MUA artist day is on a Friday. Which we all know people are working on Friday still and this gives other people no advantage to booking appointments. However, even though I called about 100 of my potential clients. It's very frustrating making those calls and people say I'd love to make it but I have to work because it's on a Friday! Then you just start to lose hope and gets depressed and feel like What the hell is the point? Nobody even knows I'm here and nobody gives a shit. So the event is all booked up with the counter manager clients and already all the 5 pms are booked because people get off work. So it would make sense of the counter manager is hand off people who walk up potentials to people who have not booked any appointments, If she was a team player. But the counter manager she is not because she is a crazy commission money hungry bitch. So I also notice that the makeup artists all have advantage with the counter manager and help build the sale. However I has 2 little appointments and the makeup artists would just abandon me to finish the sale. This is exactly what I'm talking about how there is more preference. They always say its your own business and you will build it. But if people aren't exactly helping you then how are you supposed to build your potential. I see everything in this shady industry. It's not even about making women beautiful at ALL! Its all about making the money and being a bitch. I'm just so over it. I had a feeling this industry would try to poison me. I knew it would and I am almost letting it suck me in dry and spit me out with no soul left. Thankfully I only have 40 days left and I will be GONE. It's just bullshit and I hope that you read this and really know the TRUTH about the cosmetics world. Maybe, I started off with the wrong counter manager.... I don't know....but I won't let it suck my spirit dry.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 28, 2014)

The last couple of years I have more or less complete lost interest in high end departement brands. So much backstabbing between the girls working there and the low end brands are more or less just as good these days too, so people are just framed for their money. I am about to more or less go totally "indie", Yaby cosmetics is my new love (a pro brand), but I see your point and see the wasted time and I feel for you having to try to make your dream come true another way.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Nov 29, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear about your horrible experience working at a counter!  I know it totally blows to have the negativity and unfairness! I worked for 5 years as a part-timer in Cosmetics at a Macy's to help me along my path of finishing college (which I did in May with my Bachelors and no more retail job anymore thank goodness!). I worked 3 1/2 years as a part-time Clinique consultant and the remaining time in fragrances. I was fortunate to work in a smaller store where most of the gals we were all fair and kind to each other. It was just like one big family! We had maybe 1 or 2 along the way where they were just greedy bitches. They would steal sales from others all the time and were just awful to work with! Basically I just wanted to come out and say that not every place is like that though it is more rare to find a work environment I had now these days since everyone is obsessed with taking care of themselves and no one else. I hope and pray you have a better future leaving that place since it does sound like hell!


----------

